# i wanna see some pics



## gametrax (Nov 20, 2003)

Here ill start...You might have seen this before but i though it was funny. Ill post some of my trophies when i figure out this darn scanner.


----------



## mossyoakguy (Mar 5, 2003)

my back yard last august, I wish!!


----------



## cory (Nov 13, 2003)

Bowkill 2003,

Cory


----------



## gametrax (Nov 20, 2003)

good pics! keep'em comin!


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

MossyOakGuy, i KNOW there has got to be a fence there somewhere!! 
HEY, is that Mitch Rompola sitting in that tree back yonder!!!


----------



## gametrax (Nov 20, 2003)

*WOW!*

NICE SHOT!


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

My 2003 Thanksgiving morning buck. It was suppose to be raining all day. I got home off of 2nd shift Wednesday and couldn't sleep a wink. I ran out of things to do so I decided to just go sit in the woods for a while til the rain ran me out. Well it turned out to be a VERY calm morning the first hour of daylight...as the only deer I saw was this guy. I knew he was a bigger deer than what I'm use to seeing but when I walked up on him I about died. This is the biggest deer I've ever seen in the wild. The rains started when I reached down to pat the deer on the belly and thank the Good Lord for letting me have the opportunity. This is pretty doggone good for a Southeast TN deer. People around here bust 'em from the time they are cut loose of their mammy's teat...on up to 1.5 year old. Our average deer kill for TN is probably 1 year old. Me and my mom are pictured here. Soaking wet but smiling none the less.


----------



## martin-rage (Jul 28, 2002)

This is one hard core hunter


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

*Digital camera for sale*

are you interested?
-
>Dear Friends:
>I'm selling my friend's digital camera. He is in the hospital now and 
>will
probably be there for awhile. He needs the money to pay for medical bills.
>
>This is a great camera. Attached is the last picture he took with it to
show you the quality. Let me know if you are interested in it.


----------



## martyNVA (Jan 29, 2003)

I liked this one


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

*Me and my brother's*

at my wedding Dec 31 2002!! And YES, we play hockey!!!


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

*Oh, I forgot to include*

my mom in the picture!!!

FYI, I'm the one in the middle.


Serge P.


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

this is kinda cool.....


----------



## dietz (Aug 14, 2003)

SKY


----------



## Ohiohntr (Sep 29, 2003)

My 2002 Buck

13pt scored 134"


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)




----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Well since someone took my cat picture here's another cat picture.
The original cat quiver.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

My brother Darryl and my other brother Darryl..


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

BigBirdVA,

You're the kind of bowhunter that gives bowhunting a bad name.

I'm quite sure PeTa thanks you..


----------



## papabear (Jul 15, 2003)

Willie - where'd you git those pics of my cuzzins Billy Bob and Bob Billy?


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

^


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

papabear,

You mean WE are related????


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

^


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

*The Ultimate Deer Hunting Vehicle..*

Load it up and let's go hunting...


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: The Ultimate Deer Hunting Vehicle..*



willie said:


> *Load it up and let's go hunting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice .50 cal you got there... 

Jesse


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

I've always got a good laugh out of this one as well......


----------



## papabear (Jul 15, 2003)

Willie asks "papabear, You mean WE are related????"

Either that or we got twin relatives of some sort!!!


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

I thought I would post a pic of my girlfriend as well......


----------



## papabear (Jul 15, 2003)

Show us some more of your "girlfriend" BR!!!


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

Oh man if you only knew of the pics (and video) I have on my hard drive of that beauty!!!  

Jesse


----------



## hoytshooter03 (Oct 28, 2003)




----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

^


----------



## mossyoakguy (Mar 5, 2003)

pics


----------



## mossyoakguy (Mar 5, 2003)

ok


----------



## mossyoakguy (Mar 5, 2003)

2


----------



## mossyoakguy (Mar 5, 2003)

3


----------



## mossyoakguy (Mar 5, 2003)

4


----------



## martin-rage (Jul 28, 2002)

xxxxx


----------



## gametrax (Nov 20, 2003)

*COOL!!*

Great pics guys...keep um comin! Whos got the biggest deer? Or funniest pic?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

******** Hot Tub (Baby version)*


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Anybody wanna go cat fishin'????


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

I KNEW LOCH NESS MONSTER WAS REAL.
Thats it, Who owes me money


----------



## gametrax (Nov 20, 2003)

Well i think we know who gets the biggest...uhh whatever it is award!!


----------



## Siefrj (Apr 21, 2003)

They are curious and love to see what daddy brings home!


----------



## Siefrj (Apr 21, 2003)

I'm in this picture somewhere... can you find me? I have on my Nat Gear Snow Camo....... Siefjr


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You are right here.


----------



## martin-rage (Jul 28, 2002)

one more


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

here's another one,


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Buddy of mine and a small Texas Hog....


----------



## logan30 (Dec 2, 2003)

how about a 4wheeler pic???


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

well this one isn't really a pic, but it's hilarious nonetheless,


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Same buddy nother hog....


----------



## gametrax (Nov 20, 2003)

This is pretty cool for all you mudders out there.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

willie said:


> *BigBirdVA,
> 
> You're the kind of bowhunter that gives bowhunting a bad name.
> 
> I'm quite sure PeTa thanks you.. *



Why, is is against the law to tan a cat? It's not my quiver - I didn't have anything to do with it. I just have a pic of it. I could actually care less what Peta thinks. Peta's thoughts are not ideals shared by all. I ride by their HQ every couple of days. Peta is right here in town not 10 minutes from me. One picture of a cat more or less isn't going to sway Peta's thought on BH. And it's no worse than a deer or any other animals hide being tanned. Think of it as this kitty has a 10th life - on some archers back. And I believe it's the only documented good use of a cat as well.


----------



## ILbowhunter (Dec 4, 2003)

My 2001 Illinois 10 point


----------



## gametrax (Nov 20, 2003)

Bigbird I personally like cats. But that has to be the funniest cat pic i have ever seen. I agree with your defense to willie. Who cares what they think and it really isnt gonna give us a bad name anymore than a deer or anything else would(in you know whos eyes anyways). Great pics...keep it up!


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

My other hobby....


----------



## ILbowhunter (Dec 4, 2003)

The new Dodge Ram SRT-10 stock with the Viper V-10
putting out 500hp @ 525ft/lbs of torque


----------



## thetoolman (Aug 17, 2003)

*check this out*


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

One more..that little dot is me...


----------



## thetoolman (Aug 17, 2003)




----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

I ain't worried about PeTa either, but I sure don't hand them ammunition to use against us with people I do care about - the non-hunters.


----------



## gametrax (Nov 20, 2003)

OK willie...i didnt mean to offend you. I see your point but lets not let this turn into a "Will dead cats fuel the anti's fire?" thread....irs still a pic thread.


----------



## gametrax (Nov 20, 2003)

*OH YEA!*

HEHE Great squirrel Toolman....hillarious!


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

'nother hog.....


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

*OK then....*

Is this considered baiting?


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

*The Infamous Dixie Chicks*

....doing their PeTa ad..


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

More in the don't drink and pass out series..........


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

*Who is this woman shooter??*

...a famous star...


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

*Back when hunting..*

.. was really HUNTING...


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

If things were different..............


----------



## gametrax (Nov 20, 2003)

HAHA Ive seen that one but with deer and it was on a shirt...I believe it was at the rocky boots store in nelsonville ohio. Still freakin funny!!!


----------



## bps3040 (Oct 20, 2003)

OH, #$$%&*^, LOL


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

Willie, If thats what them guys in the picture call hunting, Then what we do today is murder. 5 deer on the pole and 30 guys is not very good. But i do see nice horns on the two on the left and if you skip the middle deer and go one to the right of it, he might have some points on him.
Seriously, them guys need to get back out there hunting and stop taking photos.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

In many places that may have been a great hunt. Locally for years it was 1 deer a day here. Now it's 2 and unlimited does all season in a lot of places. We had some counties closed to deer hunting period. Now We have so many they have a special extended urban season this year in some places.


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

..


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

4-sale....


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

JAWS!!!!!!!!


----------



## mossyoakguy (Mar 5, 2003)

willie, that's gotta be the lovely Gena Davis.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

mossyoakguy said:


> *willie, that's gotta be the lovely Gena Davis. *


Yes, it is... One of my favorites..


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

My first primitive bowkill...and my own taxidermy work.

JP


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

*Worlds worst hunting dog*


----------



## matsicon (Aug 13, 2003)

Whitefeather, those are great!!! LMAO


----------



## *wk* (Aug 26, 2002)

*previously posted but worth another look!!!*

Classic pic


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Deer Retreiver...


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

Some of my primitive gear

JP


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)




----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

More on don't drink and pass out.............


----------



## Grant-KS (Jan 13, 2003)

My first deer ever, and with my bow, and my first day in the woods.


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Goofy Pics*

This fella was kinda hard to stock, makes a great life size mount.

He's gona kill me when he sees this so I'm LMAO now while I still can! Peace brother Rick!!!!!!!!


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

GreggWNY said:


> *Another cat picture.... *


Dude that is freakin hysterical!!!!!!!!!!!!     

Jesse


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

*Here is what my cat does while I'm gone..*

/


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Fun Pix


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Fun PIX*

Fun PIX


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*fun pix*

Pay back time in IRAQ


The eagle has struck!!!!


TINK


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

New American Woman


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*more pix*

fun pix


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Great day in Iraq


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Great day in Iraq


US Sniper gets some with Remington 700 M-40 US Sniper rifle


Attn Hammer


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Great day in Iraq*

Great day in Iraq


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Great day in Iraq


John Deer Gets some too!!!! Way to go guys


TINK


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Great day in Iraq*

Great day in Iraq


USAF Secret Weapon


Well sort of..... One of my Ex's from Northern Virginia


TINK


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Saddams ride....Hee hee


TINK


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

INCOMING to Tikrit


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Great day in Iraq


Bad day for the Dipsy Chix

DC SUCK!


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Dixie Chix formal Photo


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Mail for Saddam


Fed Ex H E


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

US Takes down Saddam!!!!!


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Return of POWS to Freedom in IRAQ


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Muslim Nightmare

Armed Agressive US SKY CAV PILOT in IRAQ



Tink


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Lucky Iraqi or maybe he got it second hand


Republic Guard Iraqs Finest...............................


TINK


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

For Yuppie Country bowhunters


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Lady hand gunner Pam Atwood with a 98 # African elephant One shot


Go Lady


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Inital Air Assault on Saddam INSANE


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Lt Col McKenzie, USMC in Civies


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

President Bush with African Elephanrts Up Close



DUBWA will go down in history as the Man who took down Saddam Insane, the Modern Hitler


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Bring them home


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Fun PIX


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

fun pix


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

What yard pin do I use now?


TINK


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

OK Good Facial Camo but the head band has to go

South Korea is sending Special Forces Troops to Iraq


----------



## Tejas Raz (Jan 24, 2003)

And the hunt is SUCCESSFULL!


----------



## Tejas Raz (Jan 24, 2003)

Hahahahahahahahahahahaha! I'm LOVING it!


----------



## Tejas Raz (Jan 24, 2003)

Sierra Hotel guys!


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

MORE PIX


----------



## Tejas Raz (Jan 24, 2003)

Geronimo!


----------



## Tejas Raz (Jan 24, 2003)

Open Season!


----------



## Tejas Raz (Jan 24, 2003)

One DOWN, One to go.


----------



## Tejas Raz (Jan 24, 2003)

It's dangerous in the woods.


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Hunting PIX


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Big hawg Must go 125# at least


Thata full size truck too


TINK


----------



## Tejas Raz (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanksgiving.


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Lady Bowhunter Rhonda Hunter of Colorado with her Bow KilledCape Buffalo in South Africa It was her third safari for a shot at a Buff Bull Use a High Country Bow & a Muzzy as I recall


100% Bow Kill no firearms assist....


Way to Go Rhonda


TINK


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

More pix IRAQI NAVY


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

If nothing else, there are lots of new avatars here!


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Party girls in the Carribean.............off topic but nice to look at

Pick 2 only


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

more pix

Here is a man who know how to handle the women on the farm

East European Photo


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

None of these failed to open....fromthe UK


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

MO PIX


The Roland Ward's # 1 World Record Southern Kudu bull


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*more pix*

FOOT BOW Archery


This takes skill


Don't try this it home......................


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*more pix*

Roland Ward;s # 1 Cape Buffalo WR


----------



## Tejas Raz (Jan 24, 2003)

To go along with another thread.


----------



## Tejas Raz (Jan 24, 2003)

Traditional kill. Plenty of KE me thinks.


----------



## Tejas Raz (Jan 24, 2003)

Love them Buffs. Note: Selfbow, complete pass-thru!


----------



## Tejas Raz (Jan 24, 2003)

Just for fun! Bear hunt anyone?!


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*more pix*

more pix


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*fun pix*

Biggest Buck I have ever seen


BTW Its a good trophy details escape me now


TINK


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*more pix*

Georgia fishing buddy................


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*more pix*

Shania Twain is easy on the eyes


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*more pix*

Super Bull


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*more pix*

Kathys Bear

Go Girl


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Can your believe she is 55 years old?*

She looks like a teen ager doesnt she?


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*The one I left behind in Virginia......*

The one I left behind in Virginia


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*more pix*

I killed by first two African elephants with a Howatt Hunter Bow 62" Howatt now made by martin


I go way way back with Martin

TINK


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*more pix*

Any one old enough to remember DAISY on the DUKES OF HAZARD


Lots of archery from Martin on the Dukes TV Show


TINK


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*More fun pix*

I'll never forget whatsherface!


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Texas Native Son, American hero..*

Fellow Texan and a Great American hero.......

DUBYA!


Tink


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*More PIX*

More PIX


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*more pIX*

Can't remember her name Jenny I think.....


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*still more pix*

New camo Outfit.............Says she knows Kildog in ARK..........


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*PIX*

.....Tiffany Profant has a new last name I cant pronounce or spell


But She can really shoot Guys.............

Notice the Buck is SMILING 

Iwould smile too!!!


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*pix*

Dont you just hate bunk beds? She was my CPA!


----------



## Grndzer (Jan 17, 2003)

Ok I think Porno Hour is over!! 

Here is my livingroom this evening....Nothing else to do.


----------



## BowhunterNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

Tink man...post these pics earlier...I would have hunted Tiffany down before she had a chance to change her name! 

She's quite a looker...AND more importantly she hunts! Man...one lucky guy!


----------



## gametrax (Nov 20, 2003)

My thoughts exactly bowhunter!


----------



## BowhunterNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

Tink is slippin in his old age!


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

*Busted and Disgusted.....*


----------



## Archer88 (Aug 8, 2003)

LOL


----------



## Archer88 (Aug 8, 2003)

The worlds best Hunting Dog.


----------



## Archer88 (Aug 8, 2003)

Another


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*Griswalds*

I think I live next to the Griswalds...........


----------



## gametrax (Nov 20, 2003)

*How can you sleep?*

I bet they have a huge electric bill...and you probably dont even have to turn your lights on! You can just use the reflection from their house!


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*Elec. Bill*

You can here the meter running from the street..........Sounds like a jet strarting up............

The whole house is like that all the way around on top and even the back..............I need sun glasses to go out to the garage..............


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Thunderhaed that is nothing. If I remeber tomorrow I will go and take a pic of the house up the street tomorrow. I would do it now but it is raining.


----------



## thunderhead (Aug 18, 2002)

*Side view*

Here is the side it's alittle dark should have used the flash but you can still see the power plant is working OT tonight........


----------



## Doinker (Apr 15, 2003)

*DEER*

My deer Easton


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

Getting blue gill bait in Indiana...........


----------



## Grndzer (Jan 17, 2003)

Sporting-dog my ASS!

This dog has slept 80% of his life, I think I have the only narcoleptic Cocker Spaniel in the world.


----------



## martyNVA (Jan 29, 2003)

I want to hunt to hunt with these guys next year


----------



## Siefrj (Apr 21, 2003)

I've seen the Bed full of Bucks picture before... in fact, first hand from the guy who shot one of the bucks who resides in Birmingham, Al. He and his friends have a lease on some land in Georgia or Alabama that is surrounded by a huge Bow Only Plantation. They Bow Only hunt their lease too.... but decided to break out the rifles for one day and the truck of bucks is the result.

Increadible!

Siefrj


----------



## martyNVA (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm glad you responded. I didn't know where this had been taken, only that it was an awesome photo. 

Must have been quite a day!

Marty


----------



## BowhunterNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

No way, Siefrj knows these were taken in Ohio...I'm packing all my gear up for a hunt out there next year! I'm coming I tell ya...I'm coming!!!


----------



## matsicon (Aug 13, 2003)

Yea, I heard that Ohio is where ALL the big ones are!!!


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

This one is nice!


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

HAVE YOU EVER SEEN A LEOPARD KILLING A CROC??


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

Yes, Leopards are bad boys..

Here one takes on a snake


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

It's a Tug of War...


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

It's a Tug of War... which the snake lost and became dinner..


----------



## Siefrj (Apr 21, 2003)

BHNJ and Matiscon, You're killing me. That was too funny!

I SWEAR, THEY WERE TAKEN IN AL or GA!

Siefrj

(Big Buckless in Ohio)


----------



## Siefrj (Apr 21, 2003)

*Real or fake?*

What do you think?


----------



## henthomj (Jun 11, 2003)

*Good pic's*

Keep em comming, this thread is asome.


----------



## matsicon (Aug 13, 2003)

> Here one takes on a snake


Yea that snake looks like a Reticulated Python (sp). Those things in themself are mean SOB's. From what I have heard they have been known to eat a leopard.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

matsicon said:


> *Yea that snake looks like a Reticulated Python (sp). Those things in themself are mean SOB's. From what I have heard they have been known to eat a leopard. *


So it was eat or be eaten.

Law of the jungle...


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

I'd rather be fishing.............


----------



## DJ88 Fan (Jan 30, 2003)

*My old beater of a hunting truck*

1979 F-150


----------



## trickou8 (Nov 5, 2003)

That aint no beater.. I had a 88 gmc diesel that I could see the road when I was driving b/c the floor rusted out. Eventually had to put a board down do i didnt fall through. that truck is purtty!


----------



## Grayghost (Jan 7, 2003)

*LITTLE BITTY KITTY*

Meowww


----------



## heavyfire99 (Feb 11, 2003)

*holy crap*

thats one cat i woudlnt wanna meet up with.


----------



## Grayghost (Jan 7, 2003)

*LITTLE BITTY COYOTE*

Supposed to weigh 115 lbs


----------



## Ohiohntr (Sep 29, 2003)




----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

An elk from Elk county Pa.

JP


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

A video still of this years buck, done as a watercolor painting.

JP


----------



## BowhunterNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

The yote is fake...you can see the blake jagged line along his back...Photoshop.com job!


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

*Sunrise on Stand*

Another video still paint....

JP


----------



## Grayghost (Jan 7, 2003)

*funny looking bush*

brush?


----------



## Grayghost (Jan 7, 2003)

*brush?*

It moved. I guess not.


----------



## Grayghost (Jan 7, 2003)

*Brush?*

It's growing...


----------



## Grayghost (Jan 7, 2003)

*Don't stick your tongue out at me.*

being disrespectful


----------



## Grayghost (Jan 7, 2003)

*What would he score?*

What do you think he would score? He is a large bodied buck. The one I killed was smaller bodied and dressed 200 lbs. We will not know the actual score since he is still out there running around.


----------



## gametrax (Nov 20, 2003)

*GEESH!!!*

Dagon! When i posted this thread i expected to see some good pics,But this is unfreakinbelievable! I didnt expect it to get this big! Keepum commin....Great pics!


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

A button buck that walked up to my brother in law, at a jobsite. He took it to a deer farm afterwards. The mother was supposedly killed from a car.

JP


----------



## $harp$hooter14 (Dec 13, 2003)

Some of my shooting with my T/C 22 classic at 25 and 50









My t/c 22 classic









A duck in my yard










My dog


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

*Beautiful buck Grayghost*

Great Blue Herron from my Fla. vacation.

JP


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

Just in time for the holidays....lol

JP


----------



## matsicon (Aug 13, 2003)

You mean Santa is really dead!!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

JP


----------



## $harp$hooter14 (Dec 13, 2003)




----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*Tink Nathan*

Tink Nathan


----------



## Tejas Raz (Jan 24, 2003)

Hamming it up for the camera. Looking for a pig to stick. Buckskinning is where I got started shooting a bow again. Now it's a habit I can't stop... It's an ... Addiction!


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice lookin primies you got there TR 

JP


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

Ya know it just occured to me I feel sorry for all the people trying to view this thread that are on dial-up.

DSL ROCKS!!!!!!!! 

Jesse


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

RoadRunner Cable modem....


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

What is your connection speed??? 

I'm getting 10 MBps with DSL here....That right MEGABYTES A SECOND!!!!!!! 

Jesse


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

2645.9 Kbps download speed....


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

I am gettign 258 FPS with a 314 Grain arrow at 26" from my new 59 #ConCept 99 Bow

TINK


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

*Try this test*

Billy Ray; I don't know if this test will work for you are not... but try it....

http://www.hot.rr.com/speedtest/misp/speedtest2.html

http://cable-dsl.home.att.net/


----------



## Tejas Raz (Jan 24, 2003)

Yup, Cable rocks! Comcast.net for me. I've had it since it came out, around 4+ years and it's still rocking! Who cares what size the download is. My only bottleneck is the other guy's server speed.

Thanks WhiteFeather. The buckskinning thing is 100% pure fun! History, competition yet everybody is totally laid back, and just playing the fool... it's just a blast!


----------



## whitedogone (Jul 21, 2003)

OK, so it's not a pic. but the intro's kind of cool. 

http://www.rleeermey.com/


----------



## whitedogone (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## Mustang (Jul 28, 2003)

BillyRay,
I am doing 100 Mbps on my Roadrunner cable connection. You must be using that outdated DSL thing that I dumped.


----------



## $harp$hooter14 (Dec 13, 2003)

1456 kbps, I love cable I play too many games on the net to not have it.


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Suzy daughter of Snoopy the African Wonder Dog

Suzy is nine and was born in South Africa from a litter of 6 

TINK


----------



## bps3040 (Oct 20, 2003)

hog


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

$harp$hooter14 said:


> *1456 kbps, I love cable I play too many games on the net to not have it. *


I hear that!!!! I hated trying to play games on dial-up. The lag drove me nuts!!!! 

Jesse


----------



## BowhunterNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

What games you guys play?


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

Here is frome thonight the winter have come here


----------



## BowhunterNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

Doesn't it snow in Sweden in the summer too?


----------



## $harp$hooter14 (Dec 13, 2003)

Counter-Strike,Ghost Recon,Americas Army Operations,and just other internet games.


----------



## BowhunterNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

Nice, I played some CS...mostly UT, UT2K3, AOK-TC, AOM, Vietcong, etc.

I've taken a break since hunting season came in...but I am pretty into it. Vietcong is really fun...CS has too many cheats, as does UT/UT2K3...hard to find a "clean" game.


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

Well let me see.................................it was twenty year ago,
it was a beatyful summer not a singel snow fling 
so it not snows always.


----------



## TexHunter (Dec 30, 2002)

Button buck in my front yard a couple of days ago.


----------



## Ghostbuck (Nov 8, 2003)

*You Gamers ought to try.......*

You guys need to check out WW2 online. It is a massive multiplayer game, that is set in ww2. RIght now they are still fighting in the european front. I played the game for over 2 years and thouroughly enjoyed it. I think you guys might also. I will probably be getting back on after hutning season is over.....

ww2 Online


----------



## Archer88 (Aug 8, 2003)

I have seen deer that close before!!


----------



## Grayghost (Jan 7, 2003)

*HAPPINESS IS ....*

HAPPINESS IS A FULL TRUCK BED!


----------



## ILL BUCK (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey Grey Ghost, did you shoot them bucks eating that bag of corn out of the back of your truck?? LOL Nice deer!!


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

Geez Steve looks like I know who to hook up with next time I come home for a hunting trip!!!!  Those are a couple of NICE deer!!!!!!

Did you get both of them??? Are those this years kills???

Jesse


----------



## Grayghost (Jan 7, 2003)

*I wish!*

They belong to two of my hunt'n buds. A couple of this years Kansas bucks. I think you might remember one of them Jesse. Curt Raberding, the PSE rep shot the 10 pt on the right.


----------



## BillyRay (Oct 16, 2003)

Yeah sure I remember Curt. Is he still reping for PSE???


----------



## UltraShooter (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Who is this woman shooter??*



willie said:


> *...a famous star... *


That would be the great Geena Davis w/ her Hoyt


----------



## bohnt (Dec 1, 2003)




----------



## fn257 (Dec 12, 2003)

Picture taken while on vacation in Fredericksburg, Texas


----------



## Craig Mack (Dec 28, 2003)

Shot the second day of the season this year in Jackson County Michigan


----------



## thetoolman (Aug 17, 2003)

*the south has always had GREAT MEN!!!!*


----------



## bloodtrail3006 (Jul 27, 2003)

one great buck


----------



## BowhunterNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

LOL that pic should be banned!


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

Huge buck!!! Nice!!


----------



## ILbowhunter (Dec 4, 2003)

2001 Illinois 10 point


----------



## ILbowhunter (Dec 4, 2003)

2003 Illinois 8 point with bow


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

*RED DOT*

Red Dot is shown with a gruop after gettign new c ables & Strign on her Parker Challanger at the Archery Shoppe in Pittsfield Ill


----------



## alotadeer (Jan 7, 2004)

Deer from Sasketchewan


----------



## fieldpoint (Aug 30, 2003)

2001 Kill


----------



## Hoyt Mania (Sep 3, 2003)

*More Pics*

Here are a couple of pictures of the deer that I have taken here in the last couple of years. The first one was taken last year on Nov 18th. And the second was taken this year on Nov. 9th. Hope you like them.


----------



## Hoyt Mania (Sep 3, 2003)

*2003 8 point*

Here's the one from 2003.


----------



## gametrax (Nov 20, 2003)

*What the!?*

Thats amazing!!! 

You managed to get two identical deer in the same spot in the same month for two years in a row!hehehee


----------



## Storm25m (Jan 2, 2004)

Dead dog a friend thought was a cougar. Even after seeing the pic.










My 03 firearms buck


----------



## gametrax (Nov 20, 2003)

*Cougar??? Deffinatley not.but....*

Cougar bait, deffinately!


----------



## Hoyt Mania (Sep 3, 2003)

*More Pics*

Well here's the one that I took in 2001. And yes beleive it or not these 3 bucks were taken in the same set of woods. But not in the same area. A couple of hundred yards apart.


----------



## Hoyt Mania (Sep 3, 2003)

*More Pics*

Now this buck was the first Pope and Young class buck that I ever shot. He too is just an 8 point. But the biggest that I have taken yet. His unofficial score is 155 3/8 net. This one was taken 6 miles from where all the others were taken from.


----------



## Hoyt Mania (Sep 3, 2003)

*More Pics*

Well sorry about the mix up here is the picture of the buck that i meant to show for 2002.


----------



## 30feethi (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey there Hoyt Mania!! You looking for a hunting partner down there in southern IL? Those are some supe nice bucks. Keep up the good work. Oh yeah, I've been shootin Hoyt for about 10 years now if that helps!


----------



## Tree Walker (Jan 12, 2003)

*A little fun at the zoo..............*










*A little more fun in central ND....................*










*My oldest girl's(now 5) first fish...............*


----------



## HornHogg (Jan 10, 2004)

First Post so I hope this works.

That biggest one in the middle almost got us. But, through valiant effort, we finally got him on the meat pole.


----------



## newbiebowhunter (May 18, 2003)

One of my favourites.............


----------



## bloodtrail3006 (Jul 27, 2003)

alotadeer for you MY FAVORITE PIC


----------



## newbiebowhunter (May 18, 2003)

DOH!!


----------



## ILbowhunter (Dec 4, 2003)

The new Dodge Ram SRT-10. Comes stock with the Viper V-10, cranking out 500hp @ 525 ft/lbs of torque!!


----------



## bps3040 (Oct 20, 2003)

LOL, love the pic bloodtrail!


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

*Looks like some good readin*

JP


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

*My brother in law John Campbell's 2003 buck*

JP


----------



## ILbowhunter (Dec 4, 2003)

Mopar or Nocar...


----------



## newbiebowhunter (May 18, 2003)

Anyone willing to help out some poor, unfortunate young lady?


----------



## Panzer (Nov 11, 2002)

*A few of my boys*

I got a new digital camera yesterday and decided to try it out while we were conducting some room clearing and live fire ranges today.


----------



## Panzer (Nov 11, 2002)

The last thing a terrorist wants to see, or ever will.


----------



## Panzer (Nov 11, 2002)

*Tango Down!*

.


----------



## Panzer (Nov 11, 2002)

*Why is it...*

the smallest guy is always made the machine gunner?

This guy is just a little bigger than my 10 year old daughter but can snap off a 3 rd burst from a M249 SAW like it was a M4 carbine.


----------



## dalejbrass (Oct 24, 2003)

2003 Bow harvest, North Central Oklahoma (free ranging), Taken @ 7:35 am, 10/31/03, Mathews LX, Montec G5, Gold Tip 3D Pro. 240 lbs, 14 points, 140" Gross.


----------



## bowhunter11 (Sep 26, 2006)

sweetest thread ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

my new bike


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

*What terrorist never get to see.....*

they just get to feel it. Remember, archery was an original form of artillery! "Steel Rain"!

View attachment 212281


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Deer Crossing. No, REALLY.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

On a cheerier note:


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

BigBirdVA said:


> Well since someone took my cat picture here's another cat picture.
> The original cat quiver.


Is that legal?


----------



## poorman (Dec 6, 2006)

*Deer Dog*

Think he hunts?


----------



## Ohio Bow (Jan 15, 2005)

Nice. :smile:


----------



## Big Bull Joe (Sep 15, 2004)

*I guess I'll post.*

My daughter!!!


----------



## Big Bull Joe (Sep 15, 2004)

*Apple Eater!!*

hide the produce!!


----------



## Big Bull Joe (Sep 15, 2004)

*sunset*

The sun setting over the Colorado river.


----------



## Big Bull Joe (Sep 15, 2004)

*Moose!*

Moose Hard At Work!!


----------



## Big Bull Joe (Sep 15, 2004)

*Doe A Deer*

Some more deer.


----------



## Big Bull Joe (Sep 15, 2004)

*Elk Of My Dreams!!*

!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

BigBirdVA said:


> Well since someone took my cat picture here's another cat picture.
> The original cat quiver.


I WANT ONE that is freakn funny


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Where I like to be when I'm not in a deerstand.

Maui...





































































Chillin by the Lake Superior with my buddy.....























One of my favorite steelhead rivers on Lake Superior's North Shore. Devil Track River. I didn't take this picture but I like it...


----------



## shoot low (Jan 24, 2006)

*Anyone like Hotrods?*

I didnt like those tires anyway.


----------



## shoot low (Jan 24, 2006)

*different angle*

More smoke!


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

a


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

b


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

c


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

d


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

e


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

f


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

g


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

h


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

*A few more, I like this thread!*

I love to travel, hunt, and fish.

View attachment 212421


View attachment 212423


View attachment 212424


View attachment 212425


View attachment 212426


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

here we go


----------



## huntaholic (Sep 9, 2004)

Speaking of Cats!!!!!


----------



## huntaholic (Sep 9, 2004)

*It's ok. . . . .*

Here's a bad day for somebody


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

*and another.....S*

































and my second love sledding man!!!woooh!!


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

acouple of my friends bucks from 2 years ago


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Holy 3 year old thread brought back from the dead Batman!! Nice!! '94


----------



## Columbus Archer (Jan 5, 2004)

Here are a couple of muleys I took from the other day.


----------



## Columbus Archer (Jan 5, 2004)

My front porch!


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

here's MR Alien


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

*My hunting partner Tim Ward's catfish!*

Catfish from the Ohio river. I forget the measurement.

JP


----------



## Greg (Nov 17, 2002)

mossyoakguy said:


> ok


That's awesome!


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

one


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

two


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

three


----------



## BowChilling (Apr 30, 2003)

Are we fishing?


----------



## Greg (Nov 17, 2002)

bloodtrail3006 said:


> one great buck


Hey now! I happen to know that pic is photo shopped, I mean come on now, where's the duck tape :mg:


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

testing


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

more


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

i hope no one gets offended by these


----------



## prostreetcamaro (Dec 17, 2006)

How about a newborn albino whitetail?


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

more


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

prostreetcamaro said:


> How about a newborn albino whitetail?


that is pretty sweet!


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

You are pushing the envelope silver...'94


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

sorry for the blood on the shark, but it was tagged and released to fight another day...


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

ok i am done - i thought they were funny and the OP wanted funny pics. Some might not have the same sense of humor as me so I will stop posting the funny ones. My appologies.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

my daughter shark fishing with dad









trying to catch bait









finally a decent bait to rig and deploy via kayak for a toothie


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

silver_yummies said:


> ok i am done - i thought they were funny and the OP wanted funny pics. Some might not have the same sense of humor as me so I will stop posting the funny ones. My appologies.



Hey no biggie, just remember we run a family friendly site, the animated one was the one I had a problem with!! Carry on!! '94


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

here's a little video just in case you want to see something other than pics to pass the time....

http://www.lonestarsharkers.com/Videos/PINSMemories.wmv


----------



## silver_yummies (Jan 17, 2007)

obsessedLSS said:


> here's a little video just in case you want to see something other than pics to pass the time....
> 
> http://www.lonestarsharkers.com/Videos/PINSMemories.wmv


very nice video of pictures! Love the music as well


----------



## ultratec1 (Jan 3, 2005)

Obessedlss that is an awesome video!! That's something that I've always wanted to do!!! Just not the whole kayaking thing, ecspecially when I'm trying to catch sharks in the same water


----------



## fireman jb (Jun 16, 2006)

*Monster Muley*


----------



## fireman jb (Jun 16, 2006)

*Triple Drop Tine*


----------



## fireman jb (Jun 16, 2006)

*Chillin in the shade*









That's the last decent pic I have here at work.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

Just a little bit of the take since July 06'....


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

More:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

more:


----------



## UpprIaOutftters (Jun 13, 2006)

mossyoakguy said:


> 4


That's intense.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

more:


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

and a couple more:


----------



## bugg00jr (Jan 2, 2007)

SoreLoser said:


> and a couple more:


did u shoot any of those with a bow? 

looks liek some of them were shot at like 10yds with a 30-06. use a smaller gun next time


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

My friend Jamie and me with the Stanley Cup.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Guess I should have added, he and his team won the cup. I'm not a very good hockey player...


----------



## jtuck (Aug 4, 2006)

Ouch!!! Crazy what they do to each other during the rut!!!


----------



## WoodyH28 (Jul 13, 2006)

willie said:


> ...a famous star...


gina davis


----------



## MAC420 (Oct 3, 2006)

How in the hell is GEORGE Bush a great american hero?!?!?!?!?! more like a mass murderer, a coward, a crook, a cheat, liar, and a back stabber to his ppl he aint no different from the thugs the are on the streeets he just does it politically!!!!!!


----------



## hunting180 (Oct 3, 2006)

Here are a few pics


----------



## hunting180 (Oct 3, 2006)

Few more....


----------



## Bojack (Nov 28, 2006)

*random pics*


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

*Some hunting to go with the travels.*

I will start with some turkeys, just to get everyone in the mood.

View attachment 212630


View attachment 212631


View attachment 212632


View attachment 212633


View attachment 212634


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

*Yes, we hunt deer with the bow as well.*

Here is just a few.

View attachment 212636


View attachment 212637


View attachment 212638


View attachment 212639


View attachment 212640


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

Ouch


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

ciscokid said:


> Ouch


Lol someone will yank that one soon. 


Thunder Rolls...........


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*Warmer times..........*

Just to help you dream of Spring/Summer:teeth:


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*Nov '07*

KS buck


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*Treed turkeys...........*

I was surrounded by 40-50 turkeys on this morning.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*Little dink*

Slipping by early in the morning.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*The nose knows*

This is from a video I took so the pic is grainy............the pic is from the TV screen  
Buck walk into a mock scrape and nosed the scrape dripper and freshened the scrape and I got it on video from 10 yards away. Turned out real nice.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Another of the nosey little buck


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Some of the Red potatoes I grew this past summer: 









Only fresh shed I found last spring..and my biggest to date:


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

feel bad for that dog with the quills. ouch!

ya think he would have got the message the first few times.


----------



## oksorb27 (Jan 31, 2005)

154 inch 8 point


----------



## sbooy42 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Pictures*

Surprised I haven't seen these on here yet


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

For the full time hunter.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

What a way cool video!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nogood_rounder (Nov 29, 2005)

*Brrr*

Chilly morning in ID


----------



## WATERFOWLER (Sep 15, 2004)

My first Muley with a bow


----------



## Big Bull Joe (Sep 15, 2004)

*Can You Say Pope & Young!!*



WATERFOWLER said:


> My first Muley with a bow


GREAT MULEY WATERFOWLER!!


----------



## Seminole (Jan 10, 2004)




----------



## Seminole (Jan 10, 2004)




----------



## bowhunter11 (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## DougKMN (Nov 7, 2006)

Paid my phone bill today:


----------



## wits (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice rack


----------



## UpprIaOutftters (Jun 13, 2006)

hmmmm biggest hmmmmm


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Lets not go there guys....there is a thread in the bar for that...'94


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

1


----------



## DougKMN (Nov 7, 2006)

Paid my phonebill today.....









Could have sworn I already posted this.....I'm assuming previous post was deleted since it had a bad word? Edited it out if so. If it was deleted for another reason, please let me know. If not, I'm just crazy and you can just ignore this....


----------



## bearkai (May 14, 2003)

Recent Pictures from Maui and Oahu.


----------



## RebelYell (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)




----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

RebelYell said:


>


man that is too funny....


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Turkey fight*

These two went at for 30minutes while the hens left.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Dont think any chicken can fight with these guys*

There mean


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*This one won*

He held the other down while looking kinda like looking around saying where did the hens go


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*This one had his fair share of battles*

38yrds


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*One more*

Picture


----------



## Idaho_Elk_Huntr (Dec 13, 2003)

:darkbeer:


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

newbiebowhunter said:


> One of my favourites.............


I like this picture...


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

My dad, brothers and I in northern BC


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

DB,

That tom got messed up!


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

This is racing!


----------



## Backyard Archer (Oct 25, 2005)

martin-rage said:


> This is one hard core hunter


The deer may have jumped in front of the bike.


----------



## Backyard Archer (Oct 25, 2005)

Pic said:


> my mom in the picture!!!
> 
> FYI, I'm the one in the middle.
> 
> ...


Does she play hockey too.


----------



## Backyard Archer (Oct 25, 2005)

mossyoakguy said:


> 4


I bet he wished he would have just stayed home.:mg:


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

my little guy from this past bow season,self done mounted.
Dave


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

This is when you know your ready to go hunting, 30 yard group from my compound. Impressed myself enough to take a picture..:shade: 
Dave


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Everything in this area has been harvested with a bow,even the pheasents I have dried and hanging. The bucks are ok,but the fox was one of my hardest earned trophys! 
Dave


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Me in the ADK mountains playing with the self timer on a bow hunt for bear or deer trip.


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

My favorite treestand !

JP


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

My other hobby...
Dave


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

Another fun one...Always practice catch and release!
Dave


----------



## bowhunter11 (Sep 26, 2006)

Some good ones


----------



## Ohiorut (Nov 2, 2006)

Do you see it????


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Hey guys I am going to ask one more time to keep the scantily clad photos on "The Thread" in the bar....then start deleting the rest. '94(Mod)


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

*More pictures.*

By the way some of you really need to get a girlfriend or better yet put down the magazines. Here are some hunting pics, good hunting.

View attachment 213652


View attachment 213653


View attachment 213654


View attachment 213655


View attachment 213656


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Whats goin on in that last pic silent, looks like theirs fixin to be a head on collision!! '94


----------



## Canuck-in-PA (Jan 14, 2007)

*Here's one bear that we have been having a hard time hunting...*


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

*A fellow across from our hunting area just shot the deer.*



EASTON94 said:


> Whats goin on in that last pic silent, looks like theirs fixin to be a head on collision!! '94



My son and I were filming a herd walking toward our snow blind when the fellow across from us took a young buck with a blackpowder gun. He ran right at us and bit the dust. One of the does came within feet of our blind, but my son did not to shoot, she was moving to quick.

Here is a good part of the video,

http://www.huntingfootage.com/showphoto.php?photo=2016&cat=500&ppuser=2030


----------



## mbklmann (Jun 12, 2005)

My room










Can't really tell but hes a 4x4










My secret spot










This is that rumored new world bull before he grew more


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Took this today while shooting 3d*

Few does came running through, had to be fast. Oh well we often see this hunting as well.


----------



## Rackmastr (Mar 20, 2006)

Posted some of my best Alberta pics in this thread....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=441595


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

*For you elk hunters (I hunt them to).*

View attachment 213709


View attachment 213710


View attachment 213711


----------



## pirogue53 (Mar 8, 2003)

Grouse


----------



## pirogue53 (Mar 8, 2003)

Back to the simpler times.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

DougKMN said:


> Paid my phonebill today.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats hillarious I live in Chesapeake and work in Hampton so i cant beleive I havent heard or seen that one yet.


----------



## GutzJr (Feb 19, 2005)

I just love Colorado, and my ******* daughter.


----------



## bowhunter11 (Sep 26, 2006)

....


----------



## mbklmann (Jun 12, 2005)




----------



## mbklmann (Jun 12, 2005)




----------



## bowhunter2121 (Sep 27, 2006)

this is me on the right and my friend on the left when micheal came to ohio to buckeye outdoors


----------



## bubba101st (Feb 14, 2006)

BillyRay said:


> this is kinda cool.....


That looks kinda like the Iceicle creek fire near Levenworth. I know it's not but it looks similar.


----------



## WoodyH28 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Turkey*

This is a 35 minute turkey, got home from work at 4pm, put my clothes on and walked behind my house. Had the tom back by 4:35p.


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

did brine shrimping on the Great Salt Lake. heres a shot from promitory sp? point.


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

shot from the Baldy awards at ATA


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

*Ever wonder why we cant find Osama Bin Laden*

This should help understand.


----------



## jtuck (Aug 4, 2006)

Not bad for PA. Lancaster County 2004, mid 180's


----------



## Red Rocker (Jun 24, 2006)

Bad Cat


----------



## troutmadness (Aug 31, 2006)

*My new bow!*


----------



## ronnie (Jun 30, 2004)

My dog "Bow".


----------



## flntknp17 (Mar 12, 2004)

Here are some arrow points from a past era.........found by me and my wife in central and north-central Iowa. They range in age from 2000 to 300 years before present.










Matt


----------



## flntknp17 (Mar 12, 2004)

Mmmmmmmmm.......tasty!










Matt


----------



## flntknp17 (Mar 12, 2004)

Our favorite camping spot.......around 13,000 ft up in the San Juan Range northwest of Silverton.










There are always elk to watch up here in the summer. The day I took this pic there was a group of more than 15 bulls on the far hillside.

Matt


----------



## haole boy (Jul 10, 2005)

here are a few


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

My nitro big block r/c truck
Dave


----------



## steepndeeprmk (Jan 24, 2007)

*My back yard!!!!*

Where are they in Sept????

























:jksign:


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

My father with a fox he harvested..


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## steepndeeprmk (Jan 24, 2007)

*Western CO Mulies*

Of course I had an Elk tag only!! Just had to shoot em with the camera!!


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

2005 bowkill


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

skull I found years ago on my property


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

just too cool..litterly!


----------



## steepndeeprmk (Jan 24, 2007)

*Tough to score!!!*


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

elk


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

some have seen it before but here it is again. this has been level adjusted in photoshop and we're pretty sure this was a cougar hitting a honey hole small spring.


----------



## Ohiorut (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, as you can see from the first pic, I woke up to late this morning to go out and sit. Not to mention it is freezing!

Decided to instead drive around and take some photos and maybe catch some wildlife in the process.










Covered Bridge that we used to jump off of in the summer time in highschool


----------



## bucks/bass (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey that look's like a bridge I now of around Fallsburg Ohio.


----------



## rapidrick (May 6, 2006)

*This year's buck...*

7 pt, 30 yd shot, York Co., York, PA


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

*Mulie*

They always come in when you don't have a tag!!!!!!!!


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

*Mulie*

He was making me thirsty!!!!!


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

*Antelope*

Nice Goat!!!!!


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

*Antelope*

Another nice Goat!!!!!


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

*Elk*

Got a itch!!!!!!!!


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

*Whitetail*

Come my way!


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

*Whitetail*

Gotta a girlfriend............


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

*Whitetail*

Doesn't look like he is going to keep coming this way!


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

*Antelope*

Bloody arrow in ground is no obstacle...


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

*morning*

ahhh


----------



## house (May 9, 2005)

*A few bow kills.*

View attachment 215929








View attachment 215931


----------



## house (May 9, 2005)

*Gun season 2006.*

My sons first and my rifle kill.


----------



## house (May 9, 2005)

*Turkey kill.*


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

*Winter Storm*

Cold Out Today!!


----------



## house (May 9, 2005)

tpoof said:


> Cold Out Today!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 215942
> ...


Cool picture of the Ckick-a-dee!


----------



## esoxhunter (Jan 30, 2007)

http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b393/esoxhunter/?action=view&current=juliabucks038.flv


----------



## Bores23 (Dec 18, 2004)

My 2006 bow buck.


----------



## Bores23 (Dec 18, 2004)

Me and Pat Reeve.


----------



## glasman20 (Jul 24, 2006)

illinois 2006 hunt


----------



## Ohiorut (Nov 2, 2006)

bucks/bass said:


> Hey that look's like a bridge I now of around Fallsburg Ohio.


Yeah, it is.

I live right outside of Martinsburg


----------



## travis25 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Ram Hunt*

Deer seasons been over for awhile .felt the need to hunt some thing.took this guy off a reserve in kentucky.


----------



## steerwrestler (Oct 20, 2004)

this is the way we mud race TeXAS style:wink:


----------



## steerwrestler (Oct 20, 2004)

sorry no picture TEXAS STYLE MUD RACING


----------



## bucks/bass (Aug 5, 2006)

Ohiorut said:


> Yeah, it is.
> 
> I live right outside of Martinsburg


That's ironic so do I.


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

rapidrick said:


> 7 pt, 30 yd shot, York Co., York, PA


hey you know the caulfields, kevin and barney, old buddies of mine who live in york, kevin used to be a powerlifter and trained with george hechter also from york?


----------



## xsmasherj (Oct 12, 2005)

my little one holding up my small 6


----------



## "Kiss of Death" (Apr 18, 2005)

..


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Here is looking at ya :wink:


----------



## John Doe (Aug 3, 2005)

Grey fox I got on cam a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Doubleshot75 (Jan 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Scablands (Jul 31, 2006)

This would have been hunting the hard way, talk about getting close! The craftmanship is truly amazing. This spear point is a little over 4 1/4" long and just under 1 1/4" wide and I found it a few hundred yards from my house while weeding a field.


----------



## Soul Stripper (Aug 24, 2006)

Great pics guys.


----------



## mbw1924 (Aug 28, 2007)

here are a few pics of a storm that rolled through northeast ohio earlier this month, and also; a few of some buck i will be chasing this year.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12 (Oct 19, 2006)

Those storm pictures scare the crap outta me!


----------



## mbw1924 (Aug 28, 2007)

i left work about 5 minutes before it rolled in, it was chasing me down the highway for about twenty minutes. beat it home by about 5 minuits.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

my target..got lots of pics of this guy..


----------



## elmoore (Jul 13, 2006)

A Missouri bird.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

smaller buck cruisin past my tree stand area,date was wrong on that cam,fixed now. This was actually last week somtime.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

little guy outside my bedroom I have a feeder. Get 200+ pics a night from this feeder.


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

I caught this guy a couple of years ago while hunting in western Oklahoma!


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

fly catch...


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

baby turtle


----------



## DocB (Jun 27, 2006)

Pic taken by a client of mine 3 weeks ago with his cell phone while fishing the Ohio river.


----------



## DocB (Jun 27, 2006)

The boy slammed his finger in a drawer and wanted to show me which one hurt.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

DocB said:


> The boy slammed his finger in a drawer and wanted to show me which one hurt.


HAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAHAHA PRICELESS


----------



## lwarren (Oct 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 12ptDropTine (Mar 22, 2004)

just waitin for huntin season to get here..........getting a few pics....these are with my first try at homebrew cams....they are addictive


----------



## hunttillidie (Dec 1, 2009)

MAC420 said:


> How in the hell is GEORGE Bush a great american hero?!?!?!?!?! more like a mass murderer, a coward, a crook, a cheat, liar, and a back stabber to his ppl he aint no different from the thugs the are on the streeets he just does it politically!!!!!!


somebody has a crush on hillary :mg::wink: haha well he was a helluva lot better than Barrack Husein Obama. that is a worthless p.o.s. if there ever was one.


----------



## grumpyrp31 (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## grumpyrp31 (Sep 18, 2009)

me in Lightning Mc queen


----------



## grumpyrp31 (Sep 18, 2009)

buddy of mine flipping at Eldora Speedway


----------



## grumpyrp31 (Sep 18, 2009)

and he walked away


----------



## grumpyrp31 (Sep 18, 2009)

my latest ride


----------



## grumpyrp31 (Sep 18, 2009)

my other Bad Habit lol


----------



## grumpyrp31 (Sep 18, 2009)

Fresh gills...my nephew Nate


----------



## grumpyrp31 (Sep 18, 2009)

My daughter..


----------



## rkswyo (Jun 1, 2009)

My sons first deer. I'm not sure who was more excited!


----------



## joehunter8301 (Jul 16, 2009)

few years back


----------



## archerjosh (Dec 27, 2007)

grumpyrp31 said:


>


LOL she single?


----------



## grumpyrp31 (Sep 18, 2009)

sure come on over I'll be cleaning my gun...lol


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

grumpyrp31 said:


> sure come on over I'll be cleaning my gun...lol




She sure is a cutie though.


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

After the storm...


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

Life after archery season...


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

Brown...


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

Somebody say wolf...??


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

Loafing...


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

Black bear...


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

Moose..


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

Easy shot...


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

Road to the promised land...


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

Trout fishing...


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

God's country...


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

Clouds moving in...


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

Elk anyone?


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm liking this mobile photobucket app!


Me (on the right) and my buds on IA's opener first gun season. 




















2009 Mn archery

















































Oooops!


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

Play time at West Yellowstone MT...


----------



## BLFD1 (Nov 20, 2009)

BLFD1 said:


> I know this isn't the fastest out there, but at least I have proof.  This is out of my '09 Dream Season today with Black Mambas, 2" Blazers and 125 grain FPs. I got 341 out of it with Nanos.
> 
> The bow:
> 
> ...


>


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## 350-P&Ybull (Mar 6, 2005)

*September in Idaho*

This Is Why I hunt.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

Is this how you stack your wood


----------



## werley102 (Aug 26, 2006)

*A few pics from this year and last.*









Me in the stand.
























2008 Coyote taken @ 25 yards with my bow last year. She now resides on my wall as a shoulder mount.
















My best buck. Taken the last day of the PA rifle season this year with a .270 @ 40 yards. He stumble and fell with in 15 yards and this is how I found him.








12 points, 20 1/2" outside spread and 6" bases


----------



## ar1458 (Oct 12, 2004)

*to cheer you up*

:darkbeer:


----------



## tm hunter (Nov 23, 2008)

Great pics.


----------



## Art May (Sep 22, 2008)

*Some of these pics are awsome*

Really interesting that one with the surfer is nuts:mg:


----------



## hunttillidie (Dec 1, 2009)

grumpyrp31 said:


> sure come on over I'll be cleaning my gun...lol


ill be over round 9 to pick her up for dinner and a movie, ok? haha kidding kidding. nice gun!


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Son and his buddy at winter cookout..
trailcam pict
yote on carcass
checking trail cams


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

Got tired of him digging holes around my foundation.


----------



## hunttillidie (Dec 1, 2009)

hunter_tlh said:


> Got tired of him digging holes around my foundation.


nice shot lol way to go! now ur ready to start shootin flies outa the air :darkbeer:


----------



## pa drenalin (Nov 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

my 2009 harvest.


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

BigBirdVA said:


> More on don't drink and pass out.............


I remember those days.


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

willie said:


> Getting blue gill bait in Indiana...........


Hey! When does Hopper season open?


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

*pic*

pic


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)




----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

And you can see my neighbors if you look real closely at the upper left hand corner of the pic :wink:


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Epinepherine said:


>



Nice car! :thumbs_up


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

Christopher67 said:


> Nice car! :thumbs_up


It's an older pic. Sold that ride in early '08. But thank you; it certainly turned some heads.


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

Street signs I some how got my hands on...LOL...I think I was about 17 when I got them...oh well


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

My son and I after a morning of bream fishing a few years ago


----------



## AAarcher (Aug 29, 2005)

sweet tank top and a cool mount


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

Me and a few crappie


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Heres some random pics for ya lol


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

This is my youngest son...he is a ball of fire...he had just got this toy gun for Christmas last year


----------



## Fantail (Jul 9, 2009)

A few old favs.


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

*55# Flat head*

Fishing buddy and myself with our best yellow cat to date


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

i am sitting up north where the lakes are frozen over and diggin' them fishing pics. Keep them coming.

that catfish looks a bit like my ex-wife.


----------



## Robertoski (Oct 20, 2008)

Ask and you shall receive. Utah mountain lake Whiting fishing.


----------



## woodmaster (Jan 18, 2006)

Great thread...keep them coming!


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

e-manhunt said:


> i am sitting up north where the lakes are frozen over and diggin' them fishing pics. Keep them coming.
> 
> that catfish looks a bit like my ex-wife.


That's not a fish it's realy my mother-inlaw lol:darkbeer:


Here's one of my buddies foster child he took this nice cat using cut shade on jugs was a blast wacthing him try to get this one in


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

boys being boys


----------



## HoytMN (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Whew! after 15 pages, I'm whooped and need a break.

absolute awesome pics, I had to save a few.


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

Me and some of my pets.


----------



## BamaTomCat (Nov 24, 2008)

Ya'll have sum


----------



## sva9843 (Apr 23, 2008)

asdf


----------

